# Frozen wax



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like you didn't go cold enough on the wax.

their "Cold" wax is 23°F to 12°F


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Sounds like you didn't go cold enough on the wax.


And finally discovered what happens. Velcro


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I typically wax my board with cold wax all the time. Cold wax still performs pretty well in warmer temps. If you're not racing, it's not a big deal. When the snow gets very cold the ice crystals stab into the softer wax / ptex like millions of tiny knives. That's where that friction comes from.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Waxed religiously the night before, with OBall "cool" Cool = 28F to 21F (-2C to -6C) scraped, brushed. Sunday was VERY cold in Kirkwood, air temp was 14 it never got above 21. The board would stick to the snow for the first runs, it was comic, I would point the board down and it would proceed slowly squeaking over the snow, in slo-mo. After about 5 runs it go much better. Never happened before. What happened? The wax froze and he ice crystals gripped on the snow?


I should have told you that we were up there. Could have hung out.

Did you get to go Saturday? It was epic!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, if you're going to err on wax, err to the cold side not the warm. Warm weather or all-temp wax is worse than no wax on really cold days. Generally, I use all-temp early and late season and just go with cold during the peak season.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to try and wax according to the forecast, but it varies so much top to bottom on the mountain, unless it is 28 at the bast and 21 at the top, you are going to go out of the range of the wax. I stick to all temp unless it is above 35 or below 10ish.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

cifex said:


> I typically wax my board with cold wax all the time. Cold wax still performs pretty well in warmer temps. If you're not racing, it's not a big deal. When the snow gets very cold the ice crystals stab into the softer wax / ptex like millions of tiny knives. That's where that friction comes from.


Discovered that for sure. Was ridiculous.  I kept looking at my Arbor wondering what the hell was going on when people where flying by me left and right.


No, BynaryPie, just Sunday. See you there after the next storm!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Had this happen last year at Sunshine Village after an application of Hertel's hot sauce. It certainly is a strange feeling! It has been so damn cold here lately, I think I will use some cold weather wax for this weekend. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

This is funny as hell. 

I just did precisely the same thing. Waxed last night with OBJ Cool wax and today it was so fucking cold in Jackson it was slower than ever! It's ridiculously cold here at the moment though. It was -50 deg at the top of the tram with wind chill. Ambient was around -20 deg. 

Will see how things go but there's every chance I'll be down the shop buying some cold temp wax tomorrow.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually wax with cold temp wax for most of the year for this reason (well ...and because I have 5 kilos of it!) No big noticeable difference if the temperature is warmer that the optimal range for the wax, but a big difference if the snow temp drops a lot.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

use the hertel fc739 for colder and add the cold snap 50/50 to the mix.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I wax with SWIX and always use wax for one grade lower than is forecast, but then i always have 4 boards in the roof box, so if it warms up i have a different board with different wax on... Hehe

I have also in the past used day wax, which proved to be pretty good 

Dakine High Octane Rub on Ski Snowboard Wax | eBay


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kevin137 said:


> I wax with SWIX and always use wax for one grade lower than is forecast, but then i always have 4 boards in the roof box, so if it warms up i have a different board with different wax on... Hehe
> 
> I have also in the past used day wax, which proved to be pretty good
> 
> Dakine High Octane Rub on Ski Snowboard Wax | eBay


Eh... I had 2, but with the same wax


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to know I'll check forecasts before going to Whistler and apply the right wax. I just use an all temp wax all the time :laugh:


----------

